# Glenmorangie 12 Year Port Wood Finish Scotch Whisky



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

OMG!

What a beautiful compliment. I just picked this stuff up an hour ago and I must say it is quite impressive. This is smooth rich and has a beautiful rosy sweetness to end of the flavor. The finish is long and smooth on this stuff. Tonight I am gonna pair it up with a Gurkha I have had aging for about a year now....this is gonna be wonderful!

Below is some info on this Scotch

_"Glenmorangie Port Wood Finish

ABV 43.0% Volume 70cl
This whisky has been matured in American white oak casks before being 'finished' in a specially selected port pipe. With its deep, rich texture and long aftertaste, it's perfect for topping off a good meal."_

I will report later on the details!

ATL


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

I love scotch, scotch, scotch, scotch, here it goes down my belly.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I love scotch !

That seems like one interesting find. 

Wood Finish ? Let us know how it taste...


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Definately one of my fav Glenmorangie expressions!
I love how it is so soft and smooth, and has nice butterscotch notes. For other wood finished Morangies, regular production ones are Madeira, Sherry and Burgundy. They have done a bevy of Limited Edition cask finishes as well, I have only had the pleasure of the Malaga wood finish of those, and it was as near to heaven in a bottle as you can get. But they exceedingly expensive, and don't think they have ever been released in US.

Enjoy!
Slainte!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Alrighty,

I paired up the Glen. with a nice Romeo & Julieta Hermosa No.2 EL. The pairing was splendid (I'll do a review of the cigar later). The floral notes from the Glen. matched perfectly with the R&J Hermosa. As the cigar burned down I started to get the hint that the Glen. and the Hermosa were made for each other. What an experience!

Tasting notes:

Excellent finish, very smooth, the flavor just caresses your pallet. Rosy hints with a touch of mint sided nicely throughout the smoke, an excellent compliment to an excellent cigar.

I think we have a winner here! :al

ATL

PS. Here's their site

https://www.glenmorangie.com/landing/glenmorangie.php


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

thanks for posting the review! I checked around and saw it on several booze sites, but I'm wondering if I have to order it? Is it common enough that my local liquor stores will have it or do you think I should just bite the bullet and order it online?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

pistol said:


> thanks for posting the review! I checked around and saw it on several booze sites, but I'm wondering if I have to order it? Is it common enough that my local liquor stores will have it or do you think I should just bite the bullet and order it online?


Well mine had it and it's a chain (Crown Wine and Spirits) so I believe that it should not be too hard to find. If you can't grab it, here is their link below to find it. The price is about same I payed for it ($50)........not bad for a good scotch!

ATL

http://www.crownwineandspirits.com/store/storedetail.asp?pid=968


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm with you! I just have a hard time buying scotch other than my Macallan's 12 year, I just like it too well for the price, you know? I will give this Glenmorangie a shot though, that port wood finish sounds really good. Thanks again
PS, I just had a glass of Macallans this afternoon with a boli PC and a little Coltrane on the IPOD, doesn't get much better my friend!
-Pete


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Ummm...Ummm.....Good! One of my favorite's.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

That's one of my favorite scotches. I also like the Burgundy finish and I've tried one of the limited ones, just can't remember which now (it was not my first of the night) but I hazily remember it being fabulous.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I see all these at the liquor store and I have to admit being curious, but I usually stick with my standards.

I did go to a cigar bar a couple weeks ago and had a taste of the Madeira wood one. It was interesting and had a nice flavor, but when it came time to order another round, I stuck with my Talisker.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

My 1000th post- All I want to say is............

*"Drink More Scotch!!!!!!!"*

ATL


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> My 1000th post- All I want to say is............
> 
> *"Drink More Scotch!!!!!!!"*
> 
> ATL


:tpd: Congrats on post #1000!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

I've always enjoyed Glenmorangie, will have to try this one


----------



## hairy dawg (May 9, 2006)

I haven't tried this one yet, but will give it a go. On those special occassions I have had the Balvenie 21 year old Port Wood aged and loved it. Has anyone tried that one too? Maybe this one will be similar for half the price!


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

I am lucky enough to have a collection of wood finishes in my wine cellar:
Burgundy
Sherry
Port
Madeira

as well as two bottles of ten year old and a bottle of 15yr old.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

So, I ordered some since I've never tried it before and I just received bottle today. Look really good, very rich and deep golden. I look forward to giving it a shot.

Doc


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> So, I ordered some since I've never tried it before and I just received bottle today. Look really good, very rich and deep golden. I look forward to giving it a shot.
> 
> Doc


Let us know what you think of it! It's a nice compliment to a cigar...........the finish goes on for miles!

ATL


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Let us know what you think of it! It's a nice compliment to a cigar...........the finish goes on for miles!
> 
> ATL


I'm going to have some tomorrow with a cigar or two. I let you know.

Doc


----------

